# New Press and E-nail Setup from Concentra710n



## MatrixesInUs (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been looking for a good deal on presses and and e-nail set up, and I eventually found one! You can pick whatever colours you like for each piece, so I went with the blue e-nail, golden nail, and a red and a blue silicone mat. Here's a quick pick of my brand new setup: http: //i.imgur. com/ItDDvn0.jpg

With the press and the tea bags, you always get amazingly clean hash oil in under 5 minutes!

With the e-nail setup, it's a bundle deal, with an e-nail, hybrid nail, and two silicone mats to keep my surfaces clean of oil. I'm not sure if it's the low temps, the quartz halo, or a combination of both but holy **** every dab I've taken since I got it has been about 1000x tastier than any dab I've had before, I literally couldn't be happier! I've also found it to be so, so much cleaner and smoother on the throat.. Sometimes I literally don't cough at all, whereas before with my torch and Ti nail I'd be coughing like mad for 5-10 minutes after each dab I took.

I'm pretty sure it can be shipped to anywhere in the world, but the temp settings are in celcius which is so much easier for me as someone from the UK.

Anyway, here's a link to the bundle for anyone that's interested: http ://concentra710n .com/product/bundle/

I'll never go back to using a torch ever again, this is just simply better in every single way. Low temp dabs are the ****!


----------

